# Diet for someone looking to become a police officer



## spartan325 (May 22, 2016)

Hi there, I aspire to be a full time Police Officer one day and the one thing standing currently in my way is the ability to complete the physical agility test. 

1.5 mile run - 11:58-12:38mins
Push ups 1 min - 29-33
Sit ups 1 min - 38-40
Sit and Reach - 16.5-17.5"

I'm currently 23, a part time police officer in the state, and have taken police department tests and excelled in every step, except for the physical ability portion. I weigh 290lbs and I'm 6ft tall. 

I'm really bad at running and almost get winded after running 300/400 meters and need to fast walk and run in increments. I can do a few sit ups before not being able to do anymore unless taking a break. And I can't really do any full motion push ups. I have upper body strength but not enough to do push ups (maybe my weight problem)


My diet used to be horrible but has been better recently, I've stopped eating a lot of the junk food I used to eat, occasionally some chocolate here and there. The only problem I have with "making a diet" is that I have trouble with vegetables, it's not that I don't like them, I attempt to eat them and my body gags at the taste. It tends to be with certain greens. Such as a small piece of lettuce will cause me to gag if I taste it even hiding it in other food. I can eat spinach, kale, etc, but many vegetables I'm not good with. I've tried doing a paleo - low calorie diet, was good for a while and ended up stopping after I went on vacation and didn't go back to it. My fault.

Regarding exercise, I'm so so. I did crossfit for two months meeting twice a week and it was mainly strength and I feel the cardio was very little. I saw little improvement in terms of feeling better regularly exercising. I almost feel I'd be Better working out on my own. 

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a certain diet I should try? One that could help with someone who isn't good with most veggies eating them plain.

And if anyone could recommend a way to accomplish my physical goals of accomplishing the police agility test? I know it won't be instant but would a year/year and half be a good goal time to be ready? I've seen some things of getting running better by doing sprints / walking one day, with increments every week, does this actually work? 

Should I invest in any sort of supplement that could help with the proper diet / exercise? Does shakeology help/work?

Please, any advice would help me. I know it'll be small steps and I need dedication and determination. And I'm not one to normally ask for help on a forum. But I think it's time I get it together and actually do this before it's too late for my future career and my health. If this isn't the appropriate place, please inform me where to go.


Goals: lose weight, get healthier, pass police agility test.
I'll be reposting this in exercise/training as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogsoldier (May 25, 2016)

How long do you have to get in shape?  I would train to the test in your situation.  Running is not my favorite either. But do this, run flat out for a couple minutes, walk until you get most of your breath back, then sprint out again. Ever couple of days, lengthen the run and shorten the walk.  Do this for at least 2 miles.  The rest, dude...it is a push up, grab you junk and do them.  Also, train to the test 3 or 4 times a day until the test.  This is one of those shut up and do it moments.


----------



## spartan325 (May 25, 2016)

dogsoldier said:


> How long do you have to get in shape?  I would train to the test in your situation.  Running is not my favorite either. But do this, run flat out for a couple minutes, walk until you get most of your breath back, then sprint out again. Ever couple of days, lengthen the run and shorten the walk.  Do this for at least 2 miles.  The rest, dude...it is a push up, grab you junk and do them.  Also, train 3 or 4 times a day until the test.  This is one of those shut up and do it moments.



Fortunately, it's not like tomorrow or next week. My ideal goal time frame is a year - two years. I know my current situation isn't something I can fix overnight. Of course I'd like to complete the test sooner than later. 
So it's just a matter of practicing it sounds. Any other specific routines that could help with sit ups and push ups?


----------



## dogsoldier (May 25, 2016)

Well,for situps, as counter intuitive as it sounds, you need to strengthen your lower back.  The situp is not done completely from the abs, the back is a key player. The sit and reach is pretty much flexibility, if I remember right.  Just practice stretching to you toes and beyond.  You will not be hurt by a basic strength weight lifting program.  Look to String Lifts 5X5, Dog Crap, and other strength programs.

I won't speak to the diet thing.  There is tons of info on this out there.  Just keep in mind you want high protein, moderate fat and low carb eating.


----------



## spartan325 (May 25, 2016)

Thank you very much! Someone also mentioned eating foods with fats and when I was searching I came across websites talking about bad fats and good ones with examples but the examples were pretty vague, do you have any specific recommendations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcco52 (May 26, 2016)

email me at mission.muscle@icloud.com i can build a personalized meal plan i use for my fellow officers in my department. Price is very reasonable


----------



## spartan325 (May 26, 2016)

Email sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

